
Failing with F5: CMP – Clustered Multiprocessing - edward
http://sven.stormbind.net/blog/posts/fwf5_cmp_gotchas/
======
invaliddata
A bit of a puzzling blog post. F5's CMP implementation has been around a long
time, and all the issues noted rise from some of the fundamental design
decisions. TMM instances are self contained and don't communicate with their
peers. So the overhead of sharing any information like what would be required
for applying real time connection limits is high, forcing either period
aggregation at a reasonable frequency (the active health check issue), or by
not sharing it at all (the connection limits issue). So it's not like a new
version or updated hardware is going to make this behavior go away.

